# CITES Conference of the Parties 2010 Herps



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Folks-
I ran across this "Herp Related Issues to Be Discussed at CITES COP15 in Doha, Qatar", and thought some of you might be interested. Please do not shoot me emails for details; I'm not affiliated in any way with this upcoming meeting. However, there is an email contained in the message below if you like more info, want to contribute, etc.
-Scott



CITES COP15: USF&WS ANNOUNCEMENT OF SPECIES PROPOSALS AND PROPOSED
RESOLUTIONS, DECISIONS, AND AGENDA ITEMS BEING CONSIDERED BY THE UNITED
STATES (A herp only issue is available as well as the full set of comments
from USF&WS and the Federal Register announcement. for copies email us at
asalzbergATherpdigestDOTorg

What follows is a list of topics and taxa USFWS is considering. If you wish
to contribute further information any of the following, what they are
looking for and how to submit and ask questions request copy of herp exerpt
document.
__________________________________

_________________________________________________
DOCUMENT US IS CONSIDERING SUBMITTING FOR DISCUSSION

Asian Snake Trade

The United States is considering submitting a discussion document on the
conservation issues associated with and management of the snake trade in
Asia. The international and domestic trade in snakes in Asia provides
important economic benefits to the region and is an important source of
medicinals, food, leather, and other products. The United States is a large
importer of some snake products. However, relatively little attention has
been paid to evaluating and understanding the conservation implications of
this trade, which involves both wild-caught and farm-raised animals. Regular
reports of confiscations of international snake shipments also indicate a
pervasive illegal and undocumented trade to supply consumer demand. If the
United States decides to submit a document, it will focus on opening a
dialogue with other Parties, potentially by calling for a workshop to
discuss these issues, a process similar to one recently used to examine the
freshwater and terrestrial turtle trade.

_________________________________________________________________

THE UNITED STATES IS LIKELY TO DEVELOP AND SUBMIT PROPOSALS FOR THE
FOLLOWING TAXA PENDING ADDITIONAL INFORMATION AND CONSULTATIONS.

1) Common snapping turtle (Chelydra serpentina) – Inclusion in Appendix III

2) Spotted turtle (Clemmys guttata) – Inclusion in Appendix II

3) Diamondback terrapin (Malaclemys terrapin) – Inclusion in Appendix II

4) Florida soft-shell turtle (Apalone ferox) – Inclusion in Appendix II

5) Smooth soft-shell turtle (Apalone mutica) – Inclusion in Appendix II

6) Spiny soft-shell turtle (Apalone spinifera) – Inclusion in Appendix II

7). Giant leaf-tailed gecko (Uroplatus giganteus) – Transfer from Appendix
II to Appendix I

________________________________________________________________
.
WHAT SPECIES PROPOSALS IS THE UNITED STATES NOT LIKELY TO SUBMIT FOR
CONSIDERATION AT COP15, UNLESS WE RECEIVE SIGNIFICANT ADDITIONAL INFORMATION?

The United States does not intend to submit proposals for the following taxa
unless we receive significant additional information indicating that a
proposal is warranted. Information currently available for each of the taxa
listed below does not support a defensible listing proposal. For each taxon,
we describe external factors that diminish the need for a U.S. listing
proposal, as well as critical information gaps that prohibit us from
developing a proposal. In addition to the taxa listed below, please note
that the Animal Welfare Institute provided us with a tentative list of
taxonomic groups of animal species for which it was recommending that the
United States consider amendments to the Appendices. These groups of species
included “native and non-native species including freshwater turtles,
sharks, furbearers, fish, and ungulates.” We do not have the resources to
evaluate such a broad request in the timeframes necessary for
decision-making for CoP15. Therefore, the United States does not intend to
submit any proposals to the CoP as a result of this recommendation.


Amphibians

1) Blue-sided frog (Agalychnis annae) – Inclusion in Appendix II

2) Morelet’s tree frog (Agalychnis moreletii) – Inclusion in Appendix II

3) Rancho Grande harlequin frog (Atelopus cruciger) – Inclusion in Appendix II

4) Helmeted water toad (Caudiverbera caudiverbera) – Inclusion in Appendix II

5) Santa Fe frog (Leptodactylus laticeps) – Inclusion in Appendix II

6) Giant Asian river frog (Limnonectes blythii) – Inclusion in Appendix II

7) Fanged river frog (Limnonectes macrodon) – Inclusion in Appendix II

8) Giant Philippine frog (Limnonectes magnus) – Inclusion in Appendix II

9) Albanian water frog (Rana shqiperica) – Inclusion in Appendix II

10) Rain frog (Scaphiophryne boribory) – Inclusion in Appendix II

11) Alto Verapaz salamander (Bolitoglossa dofleini) – Inclusion in Appendix II

12) Kaiser’s spotted newt (Neurergus kaiseri) – Inclusion in Appendix I or II

13) Kurdistan newt (Neurergus microspilotus) – Inclusion in Appendix II


Reptiles

1) Alligator snapping turtle (Macrochelys temminckii) – Inclusion in Appendix II

2) Map turtles (Graptemys spp.) – Inclusion in Appendix II


FUTURE ACTIONS

We expect the CITES Secretariat to provide us with a provisional agenda for
CoP15 within the next several months. Once we receive the provisional
agenda, we will publish it in a Federal Register notice and provide the
Secretariat’s website URL. We will also provide the provisional agenda on
our website at Leaving Facebook... | Facebook.

The United States will submit any species proposals, and proposed
resolutions, decisions, and agenda items for consideration at CoP15 to the
CITES Secretariat 150 days prior to the start of the meeting (i.e.,
tentatively by mid-October 2009). We will consider all available information
and comments, including those received in writing during the comment period,
as we decide which species proposals, and proposed resolutions, decisions,
and agenda items warrant submission by the United States for consideration
by the Parties. Approximately 4 months prior to CoP15, we will post on our
website an announcement of the species proposals, and proposed resolutions,
decisions, and agenda items submitted by the United States to the CITES
Secretariat for consideration at CoP15.

Through an additional notice and website posting in advance of CoP15, we
will inform you about preliminary negotiating positions on resolutions,
decisions, and amendments to the Appendices proposed by other Parties for
consideration at CoP15. We will also publish an announcement of a public
meeting tentatively to be held approximately 2 months prior to CoP15, to
receive public input on our positions regarding items submitted by other
Parties.


----------

